# Help picking a dog....



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

I know, I know, an age old question. I need some answers though from you dog owners out there as you are the most knowledgeable on the info I am looking for.

I am a waterfowl hunter, more accurately a field waterfowl hunter. I shoot 1-3 pheasants a year, and only have a use for a water dog once or twice a year as well.

What I am looking for:
- Not a lab, wife is allergic to them, near as we can tell, the only breed who's dander affects her
- A dog that will not easily get cold as most mornings can be chilly as we all know, since the labs are out, what breeds will work the best. I am looking for a no-nonsense put the smack down kind of retreiver. I know most of that comes out of what I put into the dog, but will these two breeds fall into this category?? OR does the thinner coat knock these dogs out of the running? The dog will be kenneled in a heated garage, or if the demeanor allows, even in the house. So durability for long periods of time in the cold is not required.

A German Wire Hair
or a Weimaraner

Does anybody use one of these breeds and do you notice any issues on those cold mornings?

Thank you for your time and help! :thumb:


----------



## kappy shack (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd say the GWP, DD or PP would be a better bet than the Weim. You may also want to look into either a Lg or Sm Munster.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If interested in a GWP review this informational link carefully. http://www.wirehairalliance.com/ The breeders are listed. The pups are sold before they are born and you will likely be on a waiting list. GWPs trail, point, and retrieve well. They don't retrieve like a lab or chessie and they aren't cold water dogs. They do handle cold weather hunting well. They are people dogs, not kennel dogs. They crave human contact but aren't clingy. Great security system too. Beware. There are some breeders that are pumping out dogs that will not meet your requirements or likes.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Not sure why you would consider a pointing breed if you're looking for a retriever and you shoot just 1-3 pheasants per year. If you want a retriever, but your wife is allergic to Labs, how about a hunting-bred Golden Retriever? Or perhaps a Chesapeake Bay Retriever. Any well trained flushing breed, e.g. Labrador, Golden, Chessie, should be able to take care of your field-based waterfowl retrieving work and if provided the training and opportunity, can be a great dog for hunting upland birds.

Good luck in finding the right dog for your situation.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Dick, Thanks for the info, I will look into it.....

Chukar, actually, breed makes little difference to me, I am just happy with how those 2 dogs look, and their overall size when grown. They would be ones that I could see myself owning, not necessarily because of their pedigree.

Thanks!!


----------

